# Hillary Poll



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Time to see what everyone really thinks of Hillary in this poll before the debates.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

You guys are fast, I was still trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

problem is, most of us can't vote down there; can you change it from will to would?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

So far, 3 votes for _Good mostly honest so I vote for Hillary_ (including me). 1 for Neither and 1 for Trump. 

The sample is so tiny as to be meaningless at this point but I am still surprised that the vote is leaning the way it is.

Good poll dogcom.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> problem is, most of us can't vote down there; can you change it from will to would?


nvm, screw it, I'll play, I go #3


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

mrPPincer said:


> problem is, most of us can't vote down there; can you change it from will to would?


Right! Poll not applicable to most of us, but voted anyway


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

but why did you call it Hillart poll and not Tramp one?!


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Olivaw your right meaningless but fun. I am surprised there are a couple of Trump supporters out there. Even though we can't vote I am glad you guys are getting into it, we all needed a break from the tension of the US election thread.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

still a tiny meaningless sample but so far, 77% of respondents are voting for hillary


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> still a tiny meaningless sample but so far, 77% of respondents are voting for hillary


54% think Crooked Hillary is HONEST-even the American public isn't that dense.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Rest easy, Nelley. I won't be voting for Hillary. I won't be voting for Trump, either.

After some investigation, I discovered Canadians can't vote in US elections.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why do we "Canadians" care about voting for Hillary or Trump for that matter?


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> Why do we "Canadians" care about voting for Hillary or Trump for that matter?


This 2016 Presidential campaign reminds me of the OJ Simpson case-I don't know why I followed that one either-certainly isn't a productive use of time.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> Why do we "Canadians" care about voting for Hillary or Trump for that matter?


I think we do care because, like it or not, we are inextricably joined at the hip with the US.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

agent99 said:


> I think we do care because, like it or not, we are inextricably joined at the hip with the US.


Christopher Hitchens was once asked why he cared about US presidential politics. He was told, "After all, it's not your president." Hitchens responded, "Of course he's my president. He is everyone's president. He will be the leader of the free world."


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Agent99 your right what happens down there will effect us. It is interesting we have 10 who think she is mostly honest and we have 6 that would actually go for Trump. The interesting thing about the poll is it gives people a chance to say they would support Trump, without being scolded or told they are nuts or something worse. The people who believe she is mostly good and honest are not afraid to say so and most people would agree even though it is probably false. Being left and politically correct is still in right now and that is why people are not afraid to say they support Hillary publicly. 

The thing is in the US it is something like the poll here and that people don't want you to know they support Trump.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

^do you seriously believe that people support Clinton only because it is politically correct?

Do you seriously believe that Nelley didn't vote multiple times?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

How does someone vote multiple times? Does he have a number of profiles here you figure. At the top of my page it says I have already voted on the pole.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Nelley is a temporary ID belonging to a regular poster  

The serious question is, why would you say that people support Hillary Clinton solely because it is politically correct? We should give our fellow Canadians more credit than that.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I am not sure if politically correct can exist on the republican side. So I figure if one likes to be politically correct they will go with whoever is the democratic candidate.

I should also say I do not understand or have the technical knowledge on the Nelley thing that you describe.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Both conservatives and liberals have their own forms of politically correct discourse. It's ironic that one side uses the term "politically correct" as an emotional crutch.

Your poll is great and accurately reflects the vote. Somebody may use multiple IDs to vote more than once but most people on here will respect your poll enough to vote with just one ID.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

new dog said:


> I am not sure if politically correct can exist on the republican side. So I figure if one likes to be politically correct they will go with whoever is the democratic candidate.


The Republican side is diverse and includes plenty of politically correct people. They don't have control of the party right now but they are there.

I've never known a PC nazi to be Republican, though. If someone is obnoxious with PC enforcement, they are definitely a Democrat, in my experience. It's not the most flattering aspect of the Democratic party.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

new dog said:


> I am not sure if politically correct can exist on the republican side. So I figure if one likes to be politically correct they will go with whoever is the democratic candidate.
> 
> I should also say I do not understand or have the technical knowledge on the Nelley thing that you describe.


I don't know what this wacko Olivaw is going on about-multiple voting, temporary IDs-Humble even thinks I am a ghost from the past.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I know who you are Nelley...........you spell your real name backwards.

Nelley..........Yellen,..........you are Janet Yellen.............so, when are you going raise interest rates ?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Yellen can't raise rates until after the election and we all knew that would be the case. I don't think anyone at the Fed want to be the ones who possibly handed Trump the election. I believe they will raise 25 basis points in Dec. and then try to fake their way through another year with possible hike talks until Dec. 2017. This will continue until there is another collapse and then we will hear even more serious talk about banning cash and moving to negative interest rates.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

sags said:


> I know who you are Nelley...........you spell your real name backwards.
> 
> Nelley..........Yellen,..........you are Janet Yellen.............so, when are you going raise interest rates ?


I am gonna do it when you least expect it-that way my owners (who tell me when to do it) make the most loot-they don't have enough yachts or 747s yet.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Perhaps it's a conspiracy theory. No matter ..... no proof required. 10 repetitive posts per day starting on Day 1. Anybody disagrees, I call em a sheep. Best get a new ID to protect my older CMF ID. 

Can't decide though ... Nutty-Nelly, Nasty-Nelley, Crazy-Nelly, Psycho-Nelly, Lyin Nelley.:topsy_turvy:


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey... did anyone else see a black helicopter, just now? I'm pretty sure I saw something.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Overall you guys are sort of fun and entertaining which includes Nelley. Despite your disagreements I find you guys have never gone over the top and Nelley takes the ribbing very well.


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Where's the "I'll vote for whoever the democratic candidate is because Trump is a mad man" option?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

That is a good option for my next poll Joe Black. If Hillary drops out and they need a replacement then that could come into play.


----------

